# Cutting Perfectly Straight Using Hand Saw



## jasonburr (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey gang. I am very new to woodworking and an trying to make a crosscut saw hook to help with cutting straight. I am trying to make the saw kerf exactly straight so that I can drop my saw in it to lead crosscuts. I have used a marking knife and pared away to make a wall to ride along. How do I make a perfectly straight cut? I am using a brand new veritas crosscut carcass saw, so I don't think that is it. It is just a lack of experience.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Remember to relax and let the saw do the work. You are just the guide. Put some scrap wood in your vice and Practice, Practice, Practice. You'll get it after a while.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

It might help to mark a line with a square. It can be beneficial to have a visual reference.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Relax, try to cut on two planes at once, and stand so the saw and your arm make a straight line.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I assume you are trying to make the saw slot in a bench hook. What I did was clamp a board (piece of wood) along the cut line to use as a fence. I doubled checked the positioning with my square, before making the cut. When sawing, follow Ross's advice, relax, nice easy even strokes.


----------



## jasonburr (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey guys. Thanks for all of your help. Based on some advice I received in the hand tool forum. I have cut a perfectly square kerf in the fence for the hook. You can see the solution here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57034

Thanks for all.


----------

